# 2005 28frl-s



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi All,
We picked up our new unit yeserday, (28FRL-S) and after having a couple of pints in it (the celebration..... you know) I noticed two screw heads on the step from galley area to the bedroom area does anybody eles have them? or know what they are for? the screws are round heads and have been put in after the carpet was installed!!
Thanks


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello! and Welcome!

I have surmised that by your name "scouser" you are from Liverpool? My wife is originally from Widnes!

Enjoy the new Outback!!

Mike


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

our2girls said:


> Hello! and Welcome!
> 
> I have surmised that by your name "scouser" you are from Liverpool? My wife is originally from Widnes!
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
Yeah from Garston Liverpool just down the Ford road from Widnes.

Best Regards


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got them too- I think they hold the stair to the wall. It's a pretty sorry technique, I'd say.
Kevin P.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We have them on our step into the rear queen slide on the 28rss.


----------

